# Coccidia in a cat-spread to other household members?



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

When the kitten I adopted had coccidia I was given medication for all of my cats. The understanding I got from it was that they all would be infected. My vet never indicated there would be a problem with my dogs or myself contracting it. The only pets involved were my 5 cats.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have had it several times in my rescue kitties and they have never passed it to my other cats or dogs,


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> I have had it several times in my rescue kitties and they have never passed it to my other cats or dogs,


this is so good to hear because my puppy was just diagnosed with coccidia and I have another dog and 2 cats. I was worried they might have it too now. this made me feel better. none of my other animals are showing any signs of having it but I was still worried.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

For my own peace of mind, I got the other cat tested yesterday (finally she had the goodness to poop right before my husband was heading out and was going to be driving right by the vet's office so he could drop off a fresh sample)
She was fine.


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

lgnutah said:


> For my own peace of mind, I got the other cat tested yesterday (finally she had the goodness to poop right before my husband was heading out and was going to be driving right by the vet's office so he could drop off a fresh sample)
> She was fine.


That is real good to know. thank you for the update. My puppy didn't spread it to the other animals in our house either. THANK GOD!


----------

